# What tests to do before IVF?



## treaclebum (Jun 23, 2013)

Im abit of a newbie to all this IVF stuff, we are looking at DE IVF as Im 42 with low reserves. DH analysis came back as zero normal last time, so wondering what we should look for to improve our chances?? hes been on vits and acupuncture for last 18months. 
Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It may be that donor eggs and donor sperm or embryo adoption will be your best chance of success. But that is a personal choice. What do the clinic say about the sperm? Has your DH had DNA fragmentation tests and genetic testing?

Have you had any investigations such as a pelvic ultrasound, hormone tests and hysteroscopy?


----------

